# WSM probe eyelets (no new holes) for ET-732



## jamantste (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello folks... I know there are several threads regarding this "mod" but I can't seem to find a definite answer on the use of any kind of eyelet with the ET-732 probes on the WSM. I know the BBQ Guru says that it's eyelets will not work with the 732. I have also seen the "lamp" mod... but would like to avoid adding holes.

So bottom line... Does anyone know of a way replacing the "rack bolts" (not sure of name) with an eyelet large enough to accept the ET-732 probes. I have seen all kinds of alternatives but the bolt replacement would be the ideal solution for me...if it is possible. My 732 should be here soon so I am trying tot figure out exactly what to do with it!

Thanks for any help you can throw out there!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

I have read (here) that a few folks have probs getting the wires thru the bolt thingies.

So far I have just run the wires under the lid.

Soon I will use the lamp repair mod.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you could just drill the rack bolt holes larger & use the lamp mod.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw a mod on another site where somebody used brake line nuts from the auto parts store, they come in a range of sizes, but are not the cheapest things in the world.


----------



## playswithwolves (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the BBQ Guru eylets installed and recently upgraded to the ET-732.

With the ET-73, I was able to fit both probes (one at a time) through a single hole.  For the 732, I had to install the second eyelet, as only one can be strung through each hole. Also, the probes will only fit if you round the crimp where the wire meats the probes.  It's probably not recommended by Maverick, but it seems to be working okay for me so far through a half-dozen or so smoking sessions.

Edited to add: I do think it'd be preferable to find a way to re-crimp it, but instead of a single, flat crimp make it a round one.


----------

